# play music through speakers and headset



## zoral (Nov 29, 2007)

how do i make sound play out of my speakers while my usb headset is plugged in?

thanks


----------



## htowntexan (Dec 25, 2007)

i had the same problem--here's how i solved it
first go to control panel, sounds and audio devices
go to the audio tab and make sure that your usb device is selected for audio playback
then, unconnect the headphones and restart your computer
after restarting, connect the headphones and voila, it should work

hope that helps!!


----------

